# The National - Friday



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

The National Weather Service is again predicting fog this morning with a south wind. Tomorrow is supposed to be much cooler with gusty winds (25 mph) out of the North...a windshift of 180 degrees.

WRC reports that the current test averages 10 minutes per dog and there are 40 dogs that have yet to run. So it will be sometime this afternoon before this series is completed.

Hopefully the fog will not be an issue this morning. The weather and the numbers have certainly been a challenge for the judges this week.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

it is still very foggy at 8:15, the flyer guns are barely visible, little chance of anything earlier than a 9:00 start

the absolute maximum is 6 dogs/hour, therefore projected finish of this series (7 or 8) will be 3:30 to 4:00


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

test dog running @ 8:30


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

Ed,

Can they go into sunday if they have too?


LT


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Lonny Taylor said:


> Ed,
> 
> Can they go into sunday if they have too?
> 
> ...


most have irrevocable travel arrangements, the only people left would be local people who could stay one more day to work and contestants still in, that would not be a desirable alternative as most of us are due back at work on Monday and going into Sunday would be a hardship for many


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Lonny Taylor said:


> Ed,
> 
> Can they go into sunday if they have too?
> 
> ...


I would think starting on Saturday, or even Friday would be less of an imposition on most people?

JS


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Looks like the first running dog #36 handled


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

Blog reports that storming norman did the 7th. He is still clean.

LT


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

39, 44,46,47, Have done the test.. Katie


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

55 handled and 56 did it

Note: not 100% positive on the handle for 55, but the note I got was a little "fuzzy"

confirmed handle via blog


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

FOM said:


> Note: not 100% positive on the handle for 55, but the note I got was a little "fuzzy"


Lainee, the blog says #55 handled on long retired.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Good Luck to everyone.....

We are having dowpours here....does not sound much better at the National. 

Thanks for the updates and comments....  

Judy


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

#65 is handling


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

JKL said:


> #65 is handling


It is worse than just a handle. The dog was so hot he could not even complete the test with an honor. Mark took him right to the pool to cool off and they used a bye dog to honor. Bummer for mark and chip they were clean coming in. Hope chip is ok.

LT


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow, you would have thought all the rain and fog would have cooled things off for 'em! Poor Chip.

Does anybody know if it was ever decided if this was series 7 or 8? I couldn't tell from the blog or previous discussion.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

#67 did it <Yakity>


----------



## Scott Cmelik (Dec 15, 2004)

FOM said:


> #67 did it <Yakity>


I have been waiting on this report all morning.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

JKL said:


> #65 is handling


bummer.. that stud'll be back next year!! Hopefully Chip's doing ok.


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

#71 picked up per blog.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

OK No mention anywhere about #70 yet.
How did Weezer do on the test?


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Breck said:


> OK No mention anywhere about #70 yet.
> How did Weezer do on the test?


In this game, "no mention" is good. :-?


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

Breck said:


> OK No mention anywhere about #70 yet.
> How did Weezer do on the test?


"#70 had a no-bird and then a flyer hunt" per blog.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

87 Regi just broke.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> 87 Regi just broke.


Ditto the  I had the privillege of handling Regi at a Rorem seminar - talk about a dog with some serious go-go and the big dog attitude to go with it - he took me to school on that particular setup! Sad to read your post Shayne.


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

Lainee, #74 handled, if you'd like to update that info on your list.


----------



## Susie Royer (Feb 4, 2005)

FOM said:


> #67 did it <Yakity>


Not bad for a deadgrass dawg )


----------



## DSemple (Feb 16, 2008)

How did # 82 do?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> Lainee, #74 handled, if you'd like to update that info on your list.


Thanks! I'm heading to lunch.....hold down the fort  and try your best to keep the Swishy one in line....


----------



## Warren Flynt (Nov 14, 2007)

how bout farmer's ethel?


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

She has not run yet.....I believe she wont come up till they go around the corner.

LT


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

flyntwt said:


> how bout farmer's ethel?


Probably hasn't run yet. She'll be the 3rd from last to run.

JS


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

99 handled
105 picked up


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

#93 picked up, #99 Handled, #105 picked up, #3 handled, rebird after #4


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I hear dog 77 smacked the 8th series, hunts were tighter than two coats of paint!Quick and Whiskey, both clean and on to the 9th.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Hey Booty....how bout 20 ?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I haven't spoken to our club President but I understand she is clean as well!This is the 8th series they are currently running.9th and 10th on Saturday.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> This is the 8th series they are currently running.9th ans 10th on Saturday.


Has this been made official? If so, I would suspect cuts are going to be harsh this go around....

FOM


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

FOM said:


> Has this been made official? If so, I would suspect cuts are going to be harsh this go around....
> 
> FOM


I just spoke with someone handling two dogs at the event and they corrected me when I said on to the 8th. He said, no this is the 8th, 9th and 10th tomorrow.Go Quick, Whiskey and Miah!I saw Quick run our Am the weekend before rthe National and he was marking like a hawk so I'm not surprised he is marking very well this week.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

#11 is picking up


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> I just spoke with someone handling two dogs at the event and they corrected me when I said on to the 8th. He said, no this is the 8th, 9th and 10th tomorrow.Go Quick, Whiskey and Miah!I saw Quick run our Am the weekend before rthe National and he was marking like a hawk so I'm not surprised he is marking very well this week.


So they are considering the 5th series as the 5th and 6th? 

FOM


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

water triple starting today


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

Which dog will start the 9th?


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Where is FOM's latest call back list?

WRC only has 1 dog listed as being dropped in the sixth.


----------



## Chuck McCall (Jun 29, 2003)

I would think a big advantage to whoever runs the 9th today...Wind is picking up to 20-25 mph tomorrow...Pretty calm right now....Big winds usually have a pronounced affect on dog work...


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

lablover said:


> Where is FOM's latest call back list?
> 
> WRC only has 1 dog listed as being dropped in the sixth.


http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=32679

With the cofussion of what series is what, I would not be surprised if I had mistakes, too.

Edit - BTW I count 2 on WRC: #102 and #35


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

FOM said:


> So they are considering the 5th series as the 5th and 6th?
> 
> FOM


From what I can tell, the contestants think they just wrapped the 8th series and RTFN WR-central says they just wrapped the 7th!What does ee.net say?


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

# 20 did nice job, last dog on line now


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Mr. Booty,

I'm rolling with the concept of a 5th/6th series combined for now....I've updated my list to reflect that. I would also think EE is depending on us RTFers to help with the callbacks and such...

Edit - I've also "marked out" the dogs we know are out in the 8th....will update the list completely when the full callbacks are announced.

FOM


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

per good source this land quad is the 8th series.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

JKL said:


> per good source this land quad is the 8th series.


That confirms what I was told. Someone needs to inform WR-central.I think I still have 7 of my picks still in. With all the cash riding on the ee.net pick'em contest, I may want to buy an island in Dubai next to Shayne's.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

FOM

You are doing a great job! 
Thanks!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

lablover said:


> FOM
> 
> You are doing a great job!
> Thanks!


*Indeed!*

Thanks, Lainee! ;-)

kg


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

K G said:


> *Indeed!*
> 
> Thanks, Lainee! ;-)
> 
> kg


Yes she is! I've enjoyed her update thread much!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I've had help - JKL, Tatyana, my husband (BBnumber1) and even Shayne have all provided timely info, all I have done is consolidate it......so they deserve a lot of the credit for keeping RTFers updated!


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

#3 dbl handle
#4 handle


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Is there a list of the drops from the most recent series, 7 or 8 or whatever it was?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

20 back to next series

10
15
19
20
22
36
39
46
49
53
56 - starts
58
66
67
70
77
78
82
90
97


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Does anyone know what happened to Nellie #48? Last I saw she was clean.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

If I did my math correctly, dogs dropped in 8th:

3
4
11
28
29
31
32
44
45
47
48
55
57
65
71
74
79
81
84
86
87
89
93
99
105

Also see: http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=32679


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

Dang! What happened to Bowie #81?


----------



## Warren Flynt (Nov 14, 2007)

C'Mon Ethel!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

2tall said:


> Does anyone know what happened to Nellie #48? Last I saw she was clean.


You mean she didn't show any _handles_............

No handles does not a clean trial make regards,

kg


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

K G said:


> _......_............ No handles does not a clean trial make regards,
> 
> kg


Beauty is in the eye of the behandler!

But ... you already knew that .... didn't ya?

Go Ethel, win one in your own back yard!


----------



## Greenfire (Feb 4, 2004)

Go Ethel Go!!!


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

20 dogs left. (my bad) Farmer has 2. I didn't check anyone else.
It wouldn't break my heart to see 46 win! A little history there!

Rorem has 4 left.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Go Fen # 58


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

It's also nice to see the show dog is still in. She went pretty deep in the Nat Am a couple of years ago too!

Tom


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

So who is looking the best after 8? Or should I say after 8 series who is the dog to beat?? Any Rumers????


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Looks like they are done for the night.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I added in the handlers to my list - now granted it could be wrong, so let me know if I put the wrong handler down....

This is what I have:

Rorem - #10*, 36*, 49*, 66
Farmer - #15*, 39
Mosher - # 22, 53
Voight - #97
Arthur - #90
Eckett - #82
Ledford - #19
Smith - # 77
Ritter - #20
DuBose - #78
Harger - #67
Robbins - #46*
Johnson - #70
Cicero - #56
Fangsrud - #58

* = they have a handle


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

I'll put my money on Yakity (#67) - when she's on, she's on. But she mustn't give voice or break.....


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm gonna be pulling for weezer. Looks like he's showing up to play in another national!! I'd say he's just about due! 

Good luck in the 9th and 10th weezer!!


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

K G said:


> You mean she didn't show any _handles_............
> 
> No handles does not a clean trial make regards,
> 
> kg


Thank-you. That word clean is so assuming........that old topic of long ugly hunt vs handle not meaning clean. Obviously a lot of dogs without handles were judged in other areas!
#55 got three birds fine, went out for the long long one, and turned around and sat where the guns had been. Billy yelled back and she went ten yards to pick up the last bird. So disappointing to have a pop on the last bird way out there. Dang.
LM


----------



## Mark (Jun 13, 2003)

Looks like 5 dogs without handles in the trial were dropped after the eighth.
1 dog with a handle in the eighth was called back.

Mark


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Mark said:


> Looks like 5 dogs without handles in the trial were dropped after the eighth.
> 1 dog with a handle in the eighth was called back.
> 
> Mark


I'm gonna SWAG this one.....those 5 dogs reached their "accumulated boo-boo" limit and that 1 dog with a handle had its first boo-boo in the 8th.

JMHO in the _biggest_ way regards, ;-)
kg


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

K G said:


> No handles does not a clean trial make. . . .


My type of judging!

If your dog is doing a monster hunt blow the whistle already regards,

:snipersmile:


----------



## IowaBayDog (May 17, 2006)

Go Brown Dog!! Best of luck to Linda and Yakity.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

From WRC



> Tomorrow, for the final day of testing, the test dog is expected on the line of the *8th Series* at 6:30 am. The first running, #56 FC Mad River's Maggie McBunn with handler Michael Cicero, is expected on line at 6:45 am.



With 20 dogs remaining, might there be 3 marking tests on Saturday?


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Best of Luck...#10 FC EMERALD BAY'S MISS ABBYCADABRA, "Abby" !!


----------



## lbrdrtrnr (Jun 16, 2008)

jeff t. said:


> From WRC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


many people feel judges are going to compromise the quality and intention of the national 
ugly rumor is that they are going to call the shot duck poison bird a marking series of its own so they can get done
cannot wait to see the news write-up of that series !
sort of the easy half of a bad derby test


----------



## choclabs (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm partial to #19 FC CC Whitie Beauregard Rogue. He is peaking - RAN 3 FT's in October won the first, placed 2nd in the 2nd, took a weekend off and won the 3rd.

Rumor is his mom is chocolate! Go Bogie!!!!!!!!!!!

And #20 MIAH is did a great job on the quad. 

M Watson


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Pullin for Smitty with Quick......Go....Go.....Go


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

lbrdrtrnr said:


> many people feel judges are going to compromise the quality and intention of the national
> ugly rumor is that they are going to call the shot duck poison bird a marking series of its own so they can get done
> cannot wait to see the news write-up of that series !
> sort of the easy half of a bad derby test


You have to appreciate this post - *No Name - No Location*, but we have a criticism of the judges thoughts. Are you there - did you see the test? Please be a little more informed on your posts when you criticize someone volunteering for the sport.

Apparently, some of the dogs thought the mark to be quite difficult as they did not readily locate same.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

jeff t. said:


> From WRC
> With 20 dogs remaining, might there be 3 marking tests on Saturday?


Insufficient time to permit 2 moves necessary for 3 sets of marks, the upcoming 9th is 10 minutes per dog, which translates to 4 hours when allowances are made for running test dogs, getting dogs to line, and honoring.

The 10th (a quad) will involve water as well and will be a more time consuming test. As always at Nationals time is the engine that drives everything.


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Currently according to WRC: 20 dogs starting the 8th series in 2008

Previous stats posted on Working Retriever National reports:
16 dogs started the 9th series in 2007
21 dogs started the 9th series in 2006
15 started the 9th series in 2005
13 started the 9th series in 2004
21 started the 9th series in 2003
18 started the 9th series in 2002
16 started the 9th series in 2001

Just curious how the number of dogs still in contention compared with past years.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

EdA said:


> Insufficient time to permit 2 moves necessary for 3 sets of marks, the upcoming 9th is 10 minutes per dog, which translates to 4 hours when allowances are made for running test dogs, getting dogs to line, and honoring.
> 
> The 10th (a quad) will involve water as well and will be a more time consuming test. As always at Nationals time is the engine that drives everything.


I didn't realize the current test was averaging 10 minutes.
If so, I can see that you are right..this series will start at 6:45 and end around 11 am. and the following series should crank up before noon....weather permitting.


----------



## choclabs (Sep 7, 2005)

Can we get an AMEN for Mark Smith????????

THE Field Trial comeback story of the year. A whole lot of good energy (prayer) was sent in his direction over the past 6 months!

MARK - May you and Quick take as much of NFC 2008 as you can get !

M. Watson


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

jeff t. said:


> I didn't realize the current test was averaging 10 minutes.
> If so, I can see that you are right..this series will start at 6:45 and end around 11 am. and the following series should crank up before noon....weather permitting.


Thats assuming we aren't faced with the same 2 hours of delay due to fog like we were this morning.

Out in the field for 2.5 hours before we ever ran a dog regards,

SM


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm going with that Canadien dog "Seasides One To Many (Ralph)" Don't know anything about the dog I just like the thought of a dog named Ralph winning the National.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

choclabs said:


> Can we get an AMEN for Mark Smith????????
> 
> THE Field Trial comeback story of the year. A whole lot of good energy (prayer) was sent in his direction over the past 6 months!
> 
> ...


Amen! I'll even add a hallalulya. And, if they get the big one, I'll even consider rolling in the isles.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Thats assuming we aren't faced with the same 2 hours of delay due to fog like we were this morning.
> 
> Out in the field for 2.5 hours before we ever ran a dog regards,
> 
> SM


Very true..but unlike the past couple of mornings, there is no mention of fog in the various forecasts I've read for tomorrow's weather in the area....lots of wind, but no fog.

Jeff


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

choclabs said:


> And #20 MIAH is did a great job on the quad.
> 
> M Watson


I haven't looked to see when the contestants were whelped but, I would think that Miah may be the youngest dog (bitch) at the National.


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Anyone know what happened to Shaq? Vicky's blog I believe said he did the last series well.

Go #66 WILLIE!!! Your daughter is sitting at my feet quietly cheering you on..

Also, Go Fen, the only Utah dog!!


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

tshuntin said:


> Also, Go Fen, the only Utah dog!!


Go, Fen! (too short)


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

Damn, I'm really bummed that Auggie went out.


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

tshuntin said:


> Anyone know what happened to Shaq? Vicky's blog I believe said he did the last series well.
> 
> Go #66 WILLIE!!! Your daughter is sitting at my feet quietly cheering you on..
> 
> Also, Go Fen, the only Utah dog!!


Shaq went out in the 8th


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

I was reading Vicky Lamb's blog on dog 87 breaking, the honor dog honored the break and was excused from honoring and a bye dog brought in to do the honor the next dog. Is this something new? I thought a dog had to honor until the running dogs number was called and the dog sent and then honor dog was released.

Dog #87 just broke on the last flyer as it was being shot--it was going to be a no-bird. The honor dog, #86, was then excused, having honored the break, and a bye dog is coming for the next dog, which is #89. 
Posted by Nat'l Retriever Championship by Vickie Lamb/Retriever News at 11/14/2008 01:11:00 PM


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

I was pullin' for Jim Cope and Chief but now that Wendell and **** are his main competition, I am caught between a rock and a dilemma! Go Dogs Go!


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

I'd like to see Al Arthur and Zoom take it. It don't know if a father and a son have both won the national before, but I think his dad won in 85 with Duke.


----------

